# Bianchi Pinella Frame Size ?



## raymo7521 (Aug 5, 2005)

I have a 2006 Bianchi Pinella Boron. I bought it new but forgot what size it was. Is there a way to tell by the serial number what size the frame is? I tried measuring the bike, and comparing the numbers to the chart, but a few measurments don't make any sense. I am trying to determine if it is a 55cm or 57 cm.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

You used this one?
http://www.bianchiusa.com/archives/09-bicycles/09-b4p/pinella-boron-steel/09-b4p-pinella-frame/

AS = Center of bottom bracket to top of seat tube. 
AI = Nominal frame size, whic for the Pinella seems to be AS + 3 cm for all sizes.

Hope this helps.


----------

